

Ask HN: Rate this Idea: Analyze your life with the help of a GPS data logger - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2009/06/path-tagger-explained/

======
matt1
HackerNews, this is an idea that I was seriously considering spending the next
few months of nights and weekends on.

I've decided not to pursue it and was hoping to hear your thoughts.
Specifically: is this something you would have been interested in using?

------
bayareaguy
Isn't this precisely the sort of thing criminals are made to use in some
places to monitor parole compliance? (i.e. the kind of thing I would only use
if my alternative were somehow worse).

